# Squeaking



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Before I get carried away and spray my motor down with WD-40, is there a product recommended for stopping squeaking coming from the belt assembly? Preferably one that wont leave tons of grease-like residue behind.

Also, where are the common problem areas so I can avoid spraying everything down with the process of ellimination.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

The belt setup on the LS2 in the GTOs is a chronic squeaker. A lot of people on the forum have had good luck with Goodyear Gator belts. I have a Dayco in mine at the moment cause the GM belt is like 160 or something crazy. Mine squeaks after it rains or if its humid. Otherwise it's more or less quiet. But the belt squeak with these cars seems to be commonplace. Don't forget about the AC belt either. That can be the culprit also and it's cheaper than the accessory belt.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

evanpatchay said:


> Before I get carried away and spray my motor down with WD-40, is there a product recommended for stopping squeaking coming from the belt assembly? Preferably one that wont leave tons of grease-like residue behind.
> 
> Also, where are the common problem areas so I can avoid spraying everything down with the process of ellimination.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I wouldn't use WD40 on the belts. That's gonna make it squeak more. I'd just roll with it, honestly, unless the belt is cracked and worn.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

okay I gotcha... Thanks for the info!


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

evanpatchay said:


> okay I gotcha... Thanks for the info!


No problem:cheers

If its really bugging you though you can spray a small amount (real small) of belt dressing with the engine off. That stuff is sticky so don't rub it over the belt with towels or rags or residue will get on the belt and wear on the pulleys. Let me know what belt you choose, I'll be buying a new one soon, as mine is starting to show age.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I've tried the belt conditioner stuff - didn't work. I just replaced the belt and squeak went away.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Belt conditioners/dressings are for V belts to compensate for loss of tension when they stretch or dry out with age (adjustiment would also stop the squeaking on V belts). However, it's pretty much useless on serpentine belts since they have tensionsers.

P.S.: You don't really want to spray down your engine with WD40....it's flamable; both the propellant and the WD40 itself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My Vette squeeks for a minute or 2 when I cold start it on rainy days. My wifes 05 GTO did the same thing. We kinda just delt with it to be honest.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I get some squeaks at first start up when there is a lot of moisture in the air. I deal with it. Some people use silicone paste. I know of one person who bought a slightly smaller belt to take are of his chronic squeaking. Not sure if I'd put any extra tension on the pulleys that way.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the same thing on my '04. The belt looks fine but will be noisey for about a minute upon start up. I just deal with it.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you want to quiet it down try spraying a little dry telfon spray in the grove on the pulley. It will not fly off and will last a while. I used this method on my '70 with new belts and powder coated pullies. Belt dressing is a sticky substance what will fling on your motor and other areas and will be tacky and will collect dirt before cleaning it off.

Try lightly spraying the belt tensioner with the teflon spray. Maybe this is the cause of your squeaking.


----------

